# Dr Poland



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2009)

got this bottle tues when I went to take my car in for service. 
 There was an anique place right down the road.
 Dr Poland White Pine bottle made sometime after 1866 into the 1870s.
 These were sold by Dr Swett out of the New England Botanic Depot in Boston Mass.
 The Poland bottles have a great history with the early ones being made at Stoddard.
 The bottle is whittled with a large flat applied lip.


----------



## jane8851 (May 21, 2009)

Hi Matt, nice bottle. I've got one with a little different lip finish. It has the label and contents, yum!


----------



## jane8851 (May 21, 2009)

Close up of label.


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

WOW JANE YOU ARE RIGHT ,"YUMMY". [8D] THREE TIMES A DAY. WONDER WHAT FLAXSEEDTEA IS ?STILL AROUND? WHY BETTER I WONDER? GREAT BOTTLE MATT! AND A BEAUTIFUL BACKGROUND SHOT! JAMIE


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2009)

Nice label. Does the embossing look the same?

 Here is a very good site for Dr Poland info
 http://swett-genealogy.com/gws/DrGWSwett.html


----------



## earlyglass (May 21, 2009)

Cool label, and nice information! 

 Matt, nice find. I am looking for a green one! 

 Here are my Polands. Dr. Poland lived and operated in the next town over from me, so I have a few pieces, including two Stoddard examples. I don't think there is any more than 10 examples (if that) out there of the Stoddard ones. 

 I also have 3 of Dr. Polands diaries, up until the day he died! It is really interesting stuff... even talks about selling 50% his rights to the White Pine Compound to Goodwin in Boston!

 Mike


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2009)

unlikely I will ever get one of the Stoddard ones but they are nice to look at.
 Whats the deal with the aqua one in the Stoddard style mold? Where do you think that was made? Did they use the same molds or make new copies?


----------



## earlyglass (May 21, 2009)

Matt, it is the exact same mold. I have never seen another in aqua. My guess is that it was blown at Lyndeboro in the early-mid 1870s after the Stoddard works shut down. 

 Mike


----------



## woody (May 21, 2009)

I dug one in aqua and sold it to a dealer in Florida.[&:]
 Just like yours, Mike. Embossed in an arch.
 I've dug the Humor Doctor, Headache Killer (broken[]) and the White Pine Compound.


----------



## earlyglass (May 21, 2009)

That's pretty cool Woody. So, I guess there must be a couple of them out there. Dr. Poland operated in Goffstown and also Concord, so there is quite a bit of his wares around these parts. 

 The Headache Killer is a cool bottle.

 Mike


----------



## woody (May 21, 2009)

One dump I got into in Gilmanton produced quite a few Dr. Poland's bottles, Mike.
 I remember there were more broken, also.
 I believe that the Headache Killer is the rarest of the lot, though that is my opinion, and all of his bottles are good finds.


----------



## earlyglass (May 21, 2009)

Woody, Do you recall any other molds? A firend of mine told me that he found a "spinal remedy" but he sold the bottles many years ago... and I have yet to see another. Not sure if it actually existed.

 Mike


----------



## woody (May 21, 2009)

No, just all the ones that have been mentioned, so far.


----------



## jane8851 (May 21, 2009)

Very interesting info, I never really knew much about the bottle. To answer Matt's question, the embossing looks the same as the one you have I think.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 22, 2009)

I just noticed something odd about the embossing on that bottle. The word COMPOUND is lettered with serifs and the other text doesnt have them.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 22, 2009)

I remember picking up an amber stoddard 'headache killer' at my first bottle show and almost dropping in my tracks when my brain registered the asking price. Still one of my fave stoddard bottles, maybe someday I'll be lucky enough to own one...hey, you never know...[]
                                                                                          Joe 
 P.S. Mike (earlyglass) you didn't happen to have one with a ding for sale a few years back at Lowell, did you?...just curious, I went back and read your comment about only 10 or so known examples....                                         J.B.


----------



## earlyglass (May 22, 2009)

Joe,

 Are you sure that it was a Stoddard "Headache Killer"... I have never seen one of the headache killer bottles in a Stoddard color. That would be a great bottle.

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (May 22, 2009)

Joe, 

 Yes, I had one for sale a few year's back. I know of 6 or 7 examples, so I am assuming that there may be a dozen examples. Only a few of the examples that I know of were not damaged.

 Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 22, 2009)

Mike,...Nope,...Thanks for being so gracious in correcting me,...It was the stoddard w/ the arch, for some reason I had it in my head that the headache killer embossing was on the arched bottle...It must just say 'Dr. Poland' in the arch?[]...anyhow, I get my memories crossed up sometimes,...okay,...Did you have an awesome aquaish greenish one up on ebay awhile back?....lots of fine bubbles and a large disc/flared lip....the bottles stay in my mind, but the other details fade....thanks for the info.                                                                                Joe  

 Okay,...<laughing> now I'm confusing myself...I scrolled back up to admire the pic, and upon closer scrutiny, the actual headache killer bottle above in your pic looks exactly like the one I just inquired about...Really, I'm not nuts...Just starting to sound that way. jeez![]


----------



## earlyglass (May 22, 2009)

I saw the greenish "citron" example of the White Pine Compound... I placed a bid but not enough... mistake. 

 They come pontiled, and I wouldn't be surprised to see an amber Stoddard example out there someday... that would be another super bottle. 

 Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 22, 2009)

Well Mike, I'll say this,...You certainly have amazing taste in antique bottles. Great website, by the way.           Joe


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: earlyglass
> 
> Joe,
> 
> ...


 
 Just read this.  Joe will be relieved to know he's not completely lost it[].  He has a memory like an elephant.  I call him "Inspector Gadget."  "Laur, did you move that blind in the window earlier today?  I noticed that piece of dust was moved."[][8|]


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

We had a good laugh over the above post last night!  Seriously, those are gorgeous bottles Mike.  Have you posted your collection anywhere on here?  I want to see it!!


----------



## woody (May 22, 2009)

Here is Mikes website, Laur  http://www.bottleshow.com

 If you haven't checked it out you're missing out on some serious glass!!!

 Some of his bottles we can only dream about.[&o]


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Woody.  I didn't know he had a website.  I'll check it out!


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2009)

I tried the website, but wasn't sure which Mike it was.  I tried both an another familiar name, but nothing showed up.  I'll have Joe take a look at it for me.  I can't wait to see the bottles!  I was already impressed by Gunther's site.


----------



## woody (May 22, 2009)

If you go to the left column where it says "search by dealer" and go to MJG bottles I believe those are Mikes bottles for sale.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 22, 2009)

> I was already impressed by Gunther's site.


 
 Thanks. I wish i had bottles like Mike has but you have to work with what you got[]


----------



## earlyglass (May 22, 2009)

Wow... didn't know you guys were talking about me. []

 My website is http://www.bottleshow.com . All but a few of them are mine... they are the ones for sale, not my collection. I would be happy to share any pictures that you would like to see. I just collect too much, and cover a pretty wide range of categories, so let me know what you would like to see. 

 I started collecting as a teenager... now 41... it is quite amazing what you can put together over a couple of decades! Just a couple of great bottles per year, and you have quite a collection!

 Anyways, thanks for the kind words.

 Mike


----------



## baltbottles (May 22, 2009)

Mike how about post a few group shots of your top 10 or so favorites.

 Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (May 22, 2009)

I work under the premise that any bottles I have are for sale (excluding ones I got as gifts).  This helps justify them to my wife. I just mark the ones I really like higher than thier real value (but that doesnt always keep them from selling).
 No matter what you do you arent going to have them foreverm they are just on loan[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

I like that Gunther.  They're still just things, not people.  It's especially imporant in times like these for some of us.  There are bottles and crocks I think my husband should sell, but he doesn't want to part with them either.  I would be willing to sell mine because I need to!  That being said, I do love my bottles!  Maybe I'll take some pictures and try to do that in the other section of the forum.

 Haven't had a chance to get back to your site Mike, but I can't wait!  Thanks Woody for the info.


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

BTW Gunth, is that your house on your site?  It's awesome!!  Can you give us a little history on it?  I know you have before, but I can't remember it.  Thanks.


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

Wow Mike!  I couldn't even begin to pick a favorite.  You have a great site.  What a selection!  I am impressed.  I'll be going back to look again, I'm sure of it!


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2009)

I like this one a lot

http://www.bottleshow.com/(bzrn5b24dbnbhgyfq2rr3rm5)/showitem.aspx?guid=7b11bec6998a43b08730b52b2aa09a25


----------



## JustGlass (May 23, 2009)

Here is a very simular style bottle. Did Dr. Hartshorn use the same mold? I have never come acrossed another Hartshorns bottle like this one has anyone else?


----------



## JustGlass (May 23, 2009)

another pic


----------



## annie44 (May 23, 2009)

My favorite part of this forum is looking at the pictures that are posted by all members.   Don't know why, but for some reason, I never get tired of looking at bottles!!   
 I'd love to see some group shots from Mike's collection.......for the record, Mike has always been very generous with me in terms of sharing his extensive knowledge on bottles, particularly the New England glass.   The generous sharing of information from members of this forum is what has kept me logging on, even when things get a little crazy on this site!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2009)

> Here is a very simular style bottle. Did Dr. Hartshorn use the same mold? I have never come acrossed another Hartshorns bottle like this one has anyone else?


 
 That's a pretty cool Hartshorn form.  I have been trying to document the different hartshorn meds.  Your seems very similar to the early Poland bottles. I assume it smooth base? Can you show a base photo?
 http://www.antiquemedicines.com/Hartshorn/Hartshorn.htm


----------



## earlyglass (May 23, 2009)

From the pictures it looks like a different mold... the arch looks different. I assume this is a Lyndboro products as well, and obviously utilizing the design of Dr. Poland. It looks like a late 1870s-early 1880s bottle. 

 Cindy, Thanks for your kind words. I will get a few pictures posted. 

 Mike


----------



## JustGlass (May 23, 2009)

Good comparison and you are right. There is a difinite difference in the arch panel. This Hartshorns has a faint large circle on the base and if you run your hand over the base it feels smooth with no indentations from circle.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting that, it helps date it a bit.
 I was trying to figure out where it fit in the Hartshorn chronology.
 I would love to see one with a label.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2009)

> It`s funny you guys would mention Hartshorn


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2009)

> It`s funny you guys would mention Hartshorn


 
 Dr poland and Dr hartshorn bottles have a lot of similarities. They both had bottles made at stoddard, both sold in Boston, both started in small towns , etc etc...


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2009)

The Hartshorn & Sons bottles are late 19th century. You can see some others on the link I posted.


----------

